# Fitness to travel



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

It looks like you now have to have a Fitness to travel certificate signed by a doctor if you suffer from certain medical conditions or have been in hospital in the last 2 months to travel with Brittany Ferries


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Where did that information come from ?

Found it, thanks,



https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/information/faqs/travel-information/fit-to-travel-form?error=login_required&state=3310bfe7-1d1b-4d84-846b-ff31c38c8512



”We are doomed, I tell you, we are doomed,”

Sadly that will screw us both up, we may consider the Newhaven Dieppe DFDS sailings.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Penquin said:


> Where did that information come from ?
> 
> Found it, thanks,
> 
> ...


Although i live in Bilbao we never use Bittany Ferries due to the price if we go to the UK by motorhome we use Dieppe and treat the trip through France as a holiday this year going end april return early june 2 people under 7 metre motorhome we are paying 120 GBP


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But if you didn't bother and just drove on not requesting a disabled spot, is it a walk the plank offence. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Similar to Ray: how would they know?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I suppose if you did have a medical incedent they could refuse to treat you also your travel insurance would be void as you are not complying with their terms and conditions maybe the ships medicalteam will stop you bording next will come an age limit to reduce their exposure to risk


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Or like airlines with drunk passengers that necessitates a diversion, they will serve you with a bill for eg heLiz opted evacuation or return to France - they NEVER return to the U.K. after incidents, but always go to France - seen that with children injured in the lift doors !

Very expensive supplement as it could include meals for everyone on board who are delayed…..

Not something I would risk.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That scenario is a bit extreme Dave. Can you really imagine that ever happening? What if? What if?
You can suffer a heart attack or other dire disability without prior history. What then?

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

So if you have a Fitness to travel certificate and get ill will BF sue the doctor?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Who knows ? I doubt that this introduction has been thought through as regards implications.

If you have a FTT issued by a Doc., there is no guarantee that things won’t change, eg you may suddenly have a cardiac problem having never had one before, or a stroke as the cause of the actual event is unknown and people do get them suddenly.

75% of heart attacks occur between 0000 and 0400, when many sailings occur eg Portsmouth to Caen or St Malo, or Plymouth to Roscoff and of course, either of the Spanish trips…..

I clicked on the link in that message and it only goes to send them an email - done that, got an auto reply and the advice that it may take 72 hours, but they will try to reply to FTT enquiries the same day…..

I will let you know what happens but a quick calculation is that it could put up any return cost by more than £120 if there are 2 people, 2 journeys and Doctors ONLY charge £30 to issue each one - it will NOT be covered by French Health Service or the NHS so it is a Private piece of paper for each person for each crossing.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link, I should imagine high blood pressure would cover about 75% of travellers.

I should imagine that if you had travelled, knowing you had one of these conditions and didn't have the fitness to travel form, you could be charged for any costs incurred in addressing your medical issue. I doubt they would have much of a leg to stand on though if the doctor had given you the thumb's up only for you to have an incident.

I'd expect that this little clause can be found in the T&Cs which everyone reads of course!

Is there a standard form provided by BF? If so, where can it be found?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

MrWez said:


> Thanks for posting the link, I should imagine high blood pressure would cover about 75% of travellers.
> 
> I should imagine that if you had travelled, knowing you had one of these conditions and didn't have the fitness to travel form, you could be charged for any costs incurred in addressing your medical issue. I doubt they would have much of a leg to stand on though if the doctor had given you the thumb's up only for you to have an incident.
> 
> ...


You have to contact BF if they decide you require a form they will send you one it must be signed by a doctor and submitted to them at least 48 hours of sailing if you dont submit it you will not be allowed to sail


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

MrWez said:


> Thanks for posting the link, I should imagine high blood pressure would cover about 75% of travellers.
> Is there a standard form provided by BF? If so, where can it be found?


Yes having blood pressure problems as most 'elderly' have presumably would necessitate a visit to the doc 48 hours before travel.
Anyone see a problem here?

Ray.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

bilbaoman said:


> You have to contact BF if they decide you require a form they will send you one it must be signed by a doctor and submitted to them at least 48 hours of sailing if you dont submit it you will not be allowed to sail


So you have to 'fess up to having the condition beforehand, you can't really claim ignorance of it can you?

Discussed this with the Wonderful Mrs Wez, she said this has probably always been in the T&Cs and we be surprised if it wasn't in the T&Cs of all other carriers too (we just need to read these more closely).

For anyone who's unsure, the medical definition of chronic means long-term, not just bad, so it applies to anyone on blood pressure medication.


----------

